# Auto parts deliveries



## Amagpie (Jun 8, 2021)

Pro tip: don’t delivery parts for autozone/jiffy lube. They are rude enough to outsource people outside of their own drivers, have you lug around heavy parts, and they never tip. I wish Uber eats would just stop offering delivery to these places.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

I had an interview with auto parts delivery place years ago. They hired me, but about halfway through the orientation, the gory details of the job (which were conveniently obscured during the interview) became much clearer. There's a reason auto parts stores are always hiring delivery drivers: Nobody with a brain ever stays in that job.

I don't do Uber eats, so this is why I ask this question: Does Uber Eats set up deliveries for Uber drivers to take auto parts to car shops around your area? I have never heard of such a thing until now.


----------



## Amagpie (Jun 8, 2021)

rkozy said:


> I had an interview with auto parts delivery place years ago. They hired me, but about halfway through the orientation, the gory details of the job (which were conveniently obscured during the interview) became much clearer. There's a reason auto parts stores are always hiring delivery drivers: Nobody with a brain ever stays in that job.
> 
> I don't do Uber eats, so this is why I ask this question: Does Uber Eats set up deliveries for Uber drivers to take auto parts to car shops around your area? I have never heard of such a thing until now.


yeah and sometimes I accidentally click yes on a job without reading it while I’m driving. Today at autozone, this weird lady wouldn’t let me take the parts until Ianswered questions about setting up her Uber account, like a personally am an Uber account manager. So ridiculous, waste 20 minutes for 2 dollars and no tip every time. I wish they would remove this feature


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Driving non food "things" around be it auto parts, dog food, a box of preparation H from CVS, etc.etc. generally don't tip or pay well. If you keep doing it consider it charity work. Those that continue to do it after being burned once or twice are "people pleasers" who do it to please people and aren't worried about making so little money. Don't be a people pleaser, they make no money.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Driving non food "things" around be it auto parts, dog food, a box of preparation H from CVS, etc.etc. generally don't tip or pay well. If you keep doing it consider it charity work.


So, can you tell what the delivery is before accepting it? For example, does Uber let you know it is a McDonald's delivery versus a CVS pick-up?

I really have no interest in delivering food because restaurants seem like a pain in the ass to deal with. Prescription deliveries might not be quite so bad, on the other hand. I'd at least be willing to give that a try. However, if Uber doesn't reveal what the delivery pick-up location is until after you've accepted, I'm not going to play Russian roulette.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Don't be a people pleaser, they make no money.


^^^^^^^^This, THIS, *THIS, THIS, THIS *and *THIS *^^^^^^^^


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

rkozy said:


> So, can you tell what the delivery is before accepting it? For example, does Uber let you know it is a McDonald's delivery versus a CVS pick-up?


Yes.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I just cant understand why you use uber eats ?
If there is zero of front pricing im not doing it . Yes auto parts drivers get treated badly from autozone and from mechanics . Ow off topic . Starting wages here in MI are now an average of 15 per hour everywhere . You can flip burgers make 15 look at the pretty people coming into the store.


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> I just cant understand why you use uber eats ?
> If there is zero of front pricing im not doing it . Yes auto parts drivers get treated badly from autozone and from mechanics . Ow off topic . Starting wages here in MI are now an average of 15 per hour everywhere . You can flip burgers make 15 look at the pretty people coming into the store.


Sounds like you just got a big raise !


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Haha, yeah I can't blame you for not wanting to take these orders. The thing is though in small cities you take what you can get often times. Although I never got an auto order.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Just turn off Uber Connect… that’s what is generating these pickups


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

rkozy said:


> I had an interview with auto parts delivery place years ago. They hired me, but about halfway through the orientation, the gory details of the job (which were conveniently obscured during the interview) became much clearer.


Like what? All the major auto parts stores are hiring drivers.
My understanding is, when you're not delivering parts, you do menial tasks around the store, cleaning shelves, cleaning toilets, being a go-fer, etc.
Is that what you mean?

That's why I wouldn't do pizza delivery (even with the good tip money).
It's the same kind of thing


----------



## Ginny152476 (Jul 20, 2021)

Amagpie said:


> Pro tip: don’t delivery parts for autozone/jiffy lube. They are rude enough to outsource people outside of their own drivers, have you lug around heavy parts, and they never tip. I wish Uber eats would just stop offering delivery to these places.


The autozone that delivers to my work have great employees and are so short handed that they try to use Uber to help them deliver, they say they’ll keep a driver busy delivering parts to short distant shops so they can make money, if a driver lets them know they’re parked, they’ll send them deliveries until they decide to stop, and they have no choice on tipping, it doesn’t give an option to tip, only slows them to send out a pickup request to the closest driver


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

rkozy said:


> the gory details of the job (which were conveniently obscured during the interview)


Please elaborate.


----------

